# Joining yarn with a knot



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

What is it call?


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Is there a link to see the details?


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

I believe it is called Magic Knot.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes judylfl, it is called the Magic Knot. Don't you just love it?


----------



## judylfl (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes i do.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Dawne27, I got it on YouTube under "Magic Knot "or "Joining Yarn With A knot" & you can also google it by putting in "Grannymar317".


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

Pat Lamb, it's called a Magic Knot.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I won't use that knot on anything but a dishcloth as I really hate putting knots in anything. It is called magic knot, and a lot of people love it. I just happen to not like putting knots in my work.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I will check it out.


lenaparnell said:


> Dawne27, I got it on YouTube under "Magic Knot "or "Joining Yarn With A knot" & you can also google it by putting in "Grannymar317".


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)

I can understand your concern chickkie but the know is so small that you don't even notice it, if you did it right.


----------



## lenaparnell (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I love, love love, this knot. Very easy and no ends to sew in. On U Tube. Just put in "Magic Knot" on computer and it will come up.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> I can understand your concern chickkie but the know is so small that you don't even notice it, if you did it right.


I do it right, and know how to use it but I just don't like knots in my work. It's a personal thing.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I do it right, and know how to use it but I just don't like knots in my work. It's a personal thing.


I know how to do it correctly, too. I just don't trust it not to come undone. I'd still be weaving the ends and not cutting close to the knot. So why bother with the knot....


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I know how to do it correctly, too. I just don't trust it not to come undone. I'd still be weaving the ends and not cutting close to the knot. So why bother with the knot....


Exactly!
:thumbup:


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

mirl56 said:


> I know how to do it correctly, too. I just don't trust it not to come undone. I'd still be weaving the ends and not cutting close to the knot. So why bother with the knot....


I hate knots as well so I'll continue to darn my ends in. I would never trust a knot to stay tied.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I use a weaver's knot all the time.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I won't use that knot on anything but a dishcloth as I really hate putting knots in anything. It is called magic knot, and a lot of people love it. I just happen to not like putting knots in my work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Magic knot, I like it too!
I feel that different yarns (and projects) call for different methods of joining. So far I've only managed to use the russian join ONCE, and I didn't really like it, and indeed you can't even do it with some yarns. But I'll try it again if my yarn and project calls for it. 
Obviously knots would not work well for socks.... I don't knit socks, but I can see how someone who does would not like knots. (That sentence sounded like something out of Dr. Seuss LOL)
I'll also just knit with both strands for 6 or 7 stitches too, but I find that that method tends to leave little ends that are hard to hide at the end.
So my favorite join is the magic knot, but I'm open!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I use the Russian joint a lot and I like it better because you don't see or feel the knot. But can't use it on all yarns


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

ceejay42 said:


> Obviously knots would not work well for socks....


Or baby hats or chemo hats.

My knitting also is knot-free zone! Weaving in ends takes such a small amount of time in relation to the whole project.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I am with Chickkie, I don't use knots in my work. I am also with mirl56, don't trust it, don't use it and WON'T use it. When I learned to knit I was told NO knots, and to me, No still means NO.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

lenaparnell said:


> Yes judylfl, it is called the Magic Knot. Don't you just love it?


Since I discovered the magic knot I use it all the time. Brilliant


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

riggy said:


> Since I discovered the magic knot I use it all the time. Brilliant


Ditto

:thumbup:


----------



## Brabant (Jan 31, 2014)

Splicing or russian join are good, avoid knots and sewing in.


lenaparnell said:


> Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I won't put knots in my work either. I knit the first two stitches with the two pieces of wool then sew them in at the end.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm going to try it and see what I think. Sounds good.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nq_7EXTWHE

I use this link for Magic Knot instructions. I never copy and paste correctly in here so hope this link works.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I use the Russian join whenever feasible.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have used it. Depending on the yarn and project, it is sometimes the only way to join yarn.


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

Some times I have to add another skein of yarn. Will this work or is there another method?


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i just use the russian join no knots that way


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I love Magic Knot! I'm knitting a cowl out of mixed yarns that are just knotted together, and I'm cutting out those knots and redoing them as I go. The Magic Knots just disappear into the knitting.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> I hate knots as well so I'll continue to darn my ends in. I would never trust a knot to stay tied.


I don't trust the ends to weave in, I've seen so many unweave themselves. Magic knot is terrific.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the diagram - I always need to look at it when doing this.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I always need to look, too.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

That is soooo neat. I want to try it since I totally dislike weaving in ends!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Here is the diagram - I always need to look at it when doing this.


Thanks for the image.... I always have to look it up as well.


----------



## CatherineMcClarey (Feb 15, 2014)

I will have to try that join! I'm sure it will be less bulky than what I've been doing. Copy/pasted the diagram, and watching the YouTube video now.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the magic loop info. This one is new to me.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love this knot but not all yarns take well to it. Then you just do your thing -- weave or knot.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Will that work on thick and quick yarn? I was going to go back and use a felting needle on all my joins, so I tied a knot which I can easily take out since the yarn is so thick.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What did you do? a pic might be nice.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I like the russian join for most yarns. Have done the majic knot also.


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

I use the magic knot all the time! It really is great for those projects that require a large number of skeins.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

Magic knot: love it, love it, love it! Use it all the time and it has never come apart. So easy and so small it is really invisible.


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

This is fantastic. K.P. Is just marvellous, you just learn all of the time. I am in my late 60's have been knitting and crocheting since I was 13 but still am learning from this site. In the last year I have found circular needles are far better than straights even for small things like toys or dolls clothes. Have learned the magic loop for my crochet , learned to sew up invisibly and now how to join my yarn without having to sew in. Brilliant . What's next!!!!!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't want to burst your bubble, but knots are not the best way of joining with knitting. Of course if you love it use it, but there are many cons. knots can come apart, even a magic knot, it depends greatly on the fiber. Slippery fibers will not hold a knot. Knots used on a sock will rub, no matter how small. Knots will always, eventually work themselves to the public side of your work. And lastly, knots in knitting are unprofessional. If you want a professional perfect piece of knitting, don't ever use a knot. There are invisible joins that do take a little time, but do not require weaving or sewing in ends.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQ4_kM8czew


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a video that shows you the magic knot in under 2 minutes.






I haven't used the magic knot before, but I will definitely try it!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I won't use that knot on anything but a dishcloth as I really hate putting knots in anything. It is called magic knot, and a lot of people love it. I just happen to not like putting knots in my work.


Totally agree since in couture and fine embroidery knots are never used--back stitches only and burying threads was a sign of higher quality work for centuries. What really irritated me with how to directions on tatting since the finer skill of tying on and off was lost by those that held that a trade secret and thus was lost over time instead of being passed on. Even high end embroidery used on the Queens wedding gown has no through fabric stitches and definitely no knots (in Elizabeth the First's time knots were considered bad luck).

lenaparnell, glad you are satisfied with this method but may I give you a heads up. They also come untied in other yarns (especially blends with silks, bamboos and rayon/polyamides) so are limited in their use to only certain yarns and certain situations. You would never be able to get away with that method using lace threads of size 20 or less since the finished fabric can't conceal them at all. If you are doing one stitch in intarsia for example you best not use a knot since that will distort that stitch and be even more noticeable. Lapping or interweaving plies has always been more acceptable compared to knots. Although they leave a firm area it will relax with time where if a knot relaxes that will mean its untied and will definitely end in unraveling.

You would have flunked hand work in couture since the instructor would feel for knots first and if ONE was found then the whole project (no matter how beautiful or complicated) was rejected immediately. Sounded picky to my friends in class but having done embroidery with no knots or stranding on the back side I could see her point. Knots in yarn are for the makers to get their product to market. Even Pendleton employed their usage but were rejected by the final inspector if they weren't "worked around/eliminated" so became what are called "seconds" or lower quality. If one goes to all the effort of doing something by hand wouldn't it be better to learn the simple back stitch and how to weave in and bury your ends?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

beaz said:


> Here is the diagram - I always need to look at it when doing this.


Thank you for the diagram! Cannot tell you how many times I have to go back to the youtube thing just to make sure! You would think I would know by now, but I don't!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I love it,use it all the time..


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

My fellow knitters in my group discovered the magic knot. They all sang it's praises and used it in all of their projects. I explained over and over again that knots will come untied. They insisted that this one does not. Needless to say a few weeks later, one of the knitters came to me and said "I have a hole in my knitting, how did this happen." Yep the magic knot had come untied. The repair was very involved, and unless you saved your left over yarn will never be invisible. So instead of having 2 ends to work in she now had to darn the hole by unravelling several stitches to either side of the hole, use waste yarn to graft/darn the unravelled stitches and then work in 4 ends. 
I believe that the magic knot is the same as a weavers knot. What holds the knot together, in weaving, is the constant opposing tension on the knot. Since knitted fabric has stretch the knot does not have enough opposing tension to hold the knot. It may take a lot of wash and wear but, the knot will eventually loosen. Why take the chance?


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

For wool (or any animal fiber) I like the spit splice. Works very well, at least for me. No knot, no extra bulk.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree, I love it too, better than having to weave all the ends, not a favorite thing to do. None of mine have come apart.


----------



## nhnona (Mar 27, 2013)

lenaparnell said:


> Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


question on this knot... I've actually been using it but I just reviewed the u tube and wonder if I misunderstood one little point of the knot... when you do one end, the new yarn goes under and knots and on the other end the current yarn goes under and knots? Am I understanding that correctly? And is it important? Cause I'm not sure I was doing it exactly that way. Which may be why one of my knots on a baby sweater that was very well worn and loved by said baby, came apart


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use the magic not also and love it. After I trim the ends I put a drop of "FRAY BLOCK" Not fray check. on the knot. It dries clear and doesn't leave a hard knot like fray check does.
I got mine at Joann's.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I love it, too, but it doesn't work on all fibers. Sometimes the yarn breaks.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I use it often but it doesn't work on all fibers. Some yarns, or threads running through them, will break.


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

If you are working with wool yarn, the best join of two yarns is still the Russian Join. You can look it up on YouTube.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I use this method for my crocheted rugs using recycled yarns, but prefer Russian join for finer projects.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the Magic Knot. Haven't had one fail yet. I try to make sure that the knot will be on the backside of the project.


----------



## Karenknitstoo (Dec 5, 2012)

I've used this knot in several projects---none of them clothing. You can still feel the nub at the secure join. I've used it in dishcloths, toys & Christmas stockings. I tried it in a bulky weight hat & the knot popped through to the right side of the work. I don't think it works well with thicker yarns.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

I love this knot, it's also called a fisherman's knot. I use it on everything from knitting to crocheting to weaving. I've never had it come undone.


----------



## Blueathlone (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the Magic Knot!


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gee I never knew this was called majic knot just always called it knotting my different colored yarns have been doing that since I started knitting over 40 years ago.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Gee I never knew this was called majic knot just always called it knotting my different colored yarns have been doing that since I started knitting over 40 years ago.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use it and it has never come undone, and it is virtually undetectable in a worked up item.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I join using the Russian join and use it all the time.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I like this magic knot, too. I think the aversion to knots in your knitting ( I can't feel these) is akin to quilters who can't accept machine quilting. I love to hand quilt but there is definitely a place for the machine. Anything that holds up and looks nice, works


----------



## Yahoo (Mar 29, 2014)

Chickkie---so how do you connect to a new skein when needed?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I won't use that knot on anything but a dishcloth as I really hate putting knots in anything. It is called magic knot, and a lot of people love it. I just happen to not like putting knots in my work.


What do you use?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You and me both.


chickkie said:


> I won't use that knot on anything but a dishcloth as I really hate putting knots in anything. It is called magic knot, and a lot of people love it. I just happen to not like putting knots in my work.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought magic knot was great and used it. With wool yarn. Nothing slippery, it was washable 100% High quality Italian wool.
It came undone. And it was done right and held for a while. The sweater was ruined. I had to undo to that point. And reknit.

I no longer have faith in that knot. Russian join or an overhand knot at the end of a row where I can weave the ends into an edging and it will not unravel or break.


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

lenaparnell said:


> Does anyone know how to do this? I haven't had to sew in the yarn ends, I just love it. I found this on YouTube & it is so easy to do.


I have used the magic knot in my latest project. It is the most invisible join I have ever used, but I am holding my breath to see if it holds up with wear. I am sure it would be a mess if it comes undone while you are wearing it.

Bev


----------



## Stitchwizz (May 30, 2011)

What is a weavers knot?

Bev


Sine said:


> I use a weaver's knot all the time.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

lenaparnell said:


> Yes judylfl, it is called the Magic Knot. Don't you just love it?


This is my fav. I use it all the time. I have only found one yarn that it will not work on, sorry can't remember the name, but it was not a closely woven thread.


----------



## Catnip1948 (Aug 19, 2012)

Be careful. My magic knot came undone in the back of a sweater.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Sneyom said:


> This is fantastic. K.P. Is just marvellous, you just learn all of the time. I am in my late 60's have been knitting and crocheting since I was 13 but still am learning from this site. In the last year I have found circular needles are far better than straights even for small things like toys or dolls clothes. Have learned the magic loop for my crochet , learned to sew up invisibly and now how to join my yarn without having to sew in. Brilliant . What's next!!!!!!!!


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow! What a clever bunch you are! I just looked up the Magic Knot and immediately switched to it for my scarf. Since it is garter stitch, the knot is hard to find. Might not want to use it on everything, such as lace work though. If I get anxious about the knot holding, I may spot it with Fray-Check.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wish I knew this last week when I was knitting a sweater for a friend. The knot appears right in middle of yhe sweater. Did the best I could weaving in the ends but you can feel the knot.....it drives me crazy because I know it's there, she won't even notice, but I know !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I always join my new ball at the beginning of the row and just catch the new and old yarn in one to two stitches, then sew in the ends.


----------

